# Getting a new MTL setup



## Agent X (4/3/17)

Hi, I need to get a new mod/ecig combo in the range of R1000 + -. i currently am (still) using an aerotank and an Mvp2.0 (yeah i know).However this was my first proper e-cig, and im looking for something this simple, inexpensive, and with less maintenance. I have a subohm Squape RTA, which i use on a standard E-leaf subohm battery, i am not happy , as i do not like 6mg of nictoine, and ive tried a range of coils and i still choke and cough. I need a vape kit to continue vaping and something similar, but more powerful than mvp2.0 and aerotank. Suggestions will be highly appreciated.
Thanks, Fayeez.


----------



## Raindance (4/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi, I need to get a new mod/ecig combo in the range of R1000 + -. i currently am (still) using an aerotank and an Mvp2.0 (yeah i know).However this was my first proper e-cig, and im looking for something this simple, inexpensive, and with less maintenance. I have a subohm Squape RTA, which i use on a standard E-leaf subohm battery, i am not happy , as i do not like 6mg of nictoine, and ive tried a range of coils and i still choke and cough. I need a vape kit to continue vaping and something similar, but more powerful than mvp2.0 and aerotank. Suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks, Fayeez.


First thing that comes to mind in the case of questions of this kind is the Pico mod. Do not have one myself but on this forum I have seen nothing but praise for that device. The starter kit which includes a tank should come in within your indicated budget. May need batteries as well (Not sure if you have any 18650's yet) which may push the cost a bit but batteries are regarded as consumables therefore not part of the capital expenditure. (That's my excuse in any case).

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Hi @Agent X 

Firstly, hang on to the MVP2 - it is a legendary piece of kit that has unbelievable battery life and in my view, the perfect driver for a mouth to lung low power atty - for example the Evod1. I would suggest you keep it as a backup. 

Do you want a mouth to lung experience or a direct lung hit?
How important is portability to you? Does it have to comfortably go in your pocket?
Do you want a rebuildable or one with commercial coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (4/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Agent X
> 
> Firstly, hang on to the MVP2 - it is a legendary piece of kit that has unbelievable battery life and in my view, the perfect driver for a mouth to lung low power atty - for example the Evod1. I would suggest you keep it as a backup.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks to Both you guys, @Raindance and @Silver . I am ok with it being a little bulky, my mvp is a little bulky itself.I do definitely prefer mouth to lung hits, I get a tight chest with lung hits. I also don't mind rebuildable coils if their better it would be ok, as long as i can get guided on making one type of coil for the RB, il be fine. Commercial is convenient, there are so many thou. I vape Menthol ice and Banana Cream (both 9mg) from Vapour Mountain as my main ADVs.


----------



## kev mac (4/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi, I need to get a new mod/ecig combo in the range of R1000 + -. i currently am (still) using an aerotank and an Mvp2.0 (yeah i know).However this was my first proper e-cig, and im looking for something this simple, inexpensive, and with less maintenance. I have a subohm Squape RTA, which i use on a standard E-leaf subohm battery, i am not happy , as i do not like 6mg of nictoine, and ive tried a range of coils and i still choke and cough. I need a vape kit to continue vaping and something similar, but more powerful than mvp2.0 and aerotank. Suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks, Fayeez.


If I'm not mistaken 1000 Rand is approx $76usd?If so you have some good choices.My two cents would be (in no particular order) Alien,Hohm Slice,ijoy Solo v2,Relo rx200.What ever mod you choose I suggest a multi battery setup (except in the case of the Hohm Slice,1x26650) If you choose to order online say Gearbest or fast tech you will have a bit of a wait but will save enough to buy a nice RTA or extra batteries.Though with your local B+M it's quick and the service is better.Choices,choices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi, thanks to Both you guys, @Raindance and @Silver . I am ok with it being a little bulky, my mvp is a little bulky itself.I do definitely prefer mouth to lung hits, I get a tight chest with lung hits. I also don't mind rebuildable coils if their better it would be ok, as long as i can get guided on making one type of coil for the RB, il be fine. Commercial is convenient, there are so many thou. I vape Menthol ice and Banana Cream (both 9mg) from Vapour Mountain as my main ADVs.



Hi @Agent X 
There are not a heck of a lot of easily available and great mouth to lung options 

So far, as for reliable commercial coil tanks - the ones i have tried that are tested and reliable have been the Nautilus mini and the Nautilus X. 

There are a few threads on the forum where various MTL options have been discussed. Found two of them but there is another one I recall that was a bit more comprehensive. @ddk1979 can you remember where that one was?

Here are the two I found so far

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/advice-for-mouth-to-lung-setup-please.t31063/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/recommend-me-a-mouth-to-lung-setup.t28399/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi, thanks to Both you guys, @Raindance and @Silver . I am ok with it being a little bulky, my mvp is a little bulky itself.I do definitely prefer mouth to lung hits, I get a tight chest with lung hits. I also don't mind rebuildable coils if their better it would be ok, as long as i can get guided on making one type of coil for the RB, il be fine. Commercial is convenient, there are so many thou. I vape Menthol ice and Banana Cream (both 9mg) from Vapour Mountain as my main ADVs.



Hi @Agent X 
There are not a heck of a lot of easily available and great mouth to lung options 

So far, as for reliable commercial coil tanks - the ones i have tried that are tested and reliable have been the Nautilus mini and the Nautilus X. 

There are a few threads on the forum where various MTL options have been discussed. Found two of them but there is another one I recall that was a bit more comprehensive. @ddk1979 can you remember where that one was?

Here are the two I found so far

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/advice-for-mouth-to-lung-setup-please.t31063/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/recommend-me-a-mouth-to-lung-setup.t28399/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Agent X
> There are not a heck of a lot of easily available and great mouth to lung options
> 
> So far, as for reliable commercial coil tanks - the ones i have tried that are tested and reliable have been the Nautilus mini and the Nautilus X.
> ...




@Silver, I know there are other threads, but this is the only one I seem to recall at the moment - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fourth-mtl-setup-for-my-mom.t29567/

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver, I know there are other threads, but this is the only one I seem to recall at the moment - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fourth-mtl-setup-for-my-mom.t29567/
> 
> .



Thanks @ddk1979 
We need to actually bring together some of these threads because MTL is an important requirement for many newer vapers. At least we have some of the main threads on this now in one place here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @ddk1979
> We need to actually bring together some of these threads because MTL is an important requirement for many newer vapers. At least we have some of the main threads on this now in one place here




@Silver, then I think we need to have the title of this thread changed to - "Getting a new MTL setup" or something similar since the current title gives no indication of a MTL setup.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver, then I think we need to have the title of this thread changed to - "Getting a new MTL setup" or something similar since the current title gives no indication of a MTL setup.
> 
> .



Agreed @ddk1979 
But its AgentX's thread so he would have to approve

Am thinking we should start a MTL subforum in an appropriate place and bring together all the MTL related threads, where possible. At least we have some of the threads earmarked above as a start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Agent X (5/3/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @ddk1979
> But its AgentX's thread so he would have to approve
> 
> Am thinking we should start a MTL subforum in an appropriate place and bring together all the MTL related threads, where possible. At least we have some of the threads earmarked above as a start.


Hi @Silver and @ddk1979 thanks for the help, i will change the thread name as well. I have been vaping since late 2013, i have relied on MTL, and maybe need to practice DTL, but honestly i am more comfortable with MTL. I still prefer 9mg nicotine, ive tried 6mg with a subohm setup , just makes me choke and weaze, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I am only finding subohm devices around, ive seen this at VM, http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories/50-w-eleaf-pico-squeeze-with-coral-rda/ but do not know, whether it is good.


----------



## Silver (5/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi @Silver and @ddk1979 thanks for the help, i will change the thread name as well. I have been vaping since late 2013, i have relied on MTL, and maybe need to practice DTL, but honestly i am more comfortable with MTL. I still prefer 9mg nicotine, ive tried 6mg with a subohm setup , just makes me choke and weaze, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I am only finding subohm devices around, ive seen this at VM, http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories/50-w-eleaf-pico-squeeze-with-coral-rda/ but do not know, whether it is good.



I dont know the squeeze myself @Agent X but several members have reported good feedback about the mod itself - not so much the atomiser that comes with it. Perhaps @Daniel can assist because he knows his squeeze


----------



## kev mac (6/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi, thanks to Both you guys, @Raindance and @Silver . I am ok with it being a little bulky, my mvp is a little bulky itself.I do definitely prefer mouth to lung hits, I get a tight chest with lung hits. I also don't mind rebuildable coils if their better it would be ok, as long as i can get guided on making one type of coil for the RB, il be fine. Commercial is convenient, there are so many thou. I vape Menthol ice and Banana Cream (both 9mg) from Vapour Mountain as my main ADVs.


For mouth to lung my advice is possibly a kayfun (many to choose) there are some good clones . I own a 508 customs Monster v3 Blackout from 3f vape it was very cheap and came w/ many extras plus the quality is tops. I also have a K-lantis ,for all tense and purpose a kayfun v5(no such thing) check out"the Vape Team" or the "Vapor Chronicles"on YouTube videos,thats how I found it.Both are top notch M to L tanks.


----------



## Daniel (6/3/17)

Agent X said:


> Hi @Silver and @ddk1979 thanks for the help, i will change the thread name as well. I have been vaping since late 2013, i have relied on MTL, and maybe need to practice DTL, but honestly i am more comfortable with MTL. I still prefer 9mg nicotine, ive tried 6mg with a subohm setup , just makes me choke and weaze, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I am only finding subohm devices around, ive seen this at VM, http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories/50-w-eleaf-pico-squeeze-with-coral-rda/ but do not know, whether it is good.



You can't go wrong with the little Squeeza , the RDA is not bad but a good Clone like the SXK Hadaly will work great for Restrictive LH (basically between MTL and DL). Been running my little pocket rocket with the exact setup and have been very happy with it. For a budget 'semi mech' squonker (it's got some regulation built in very basic) you can't beat it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (6/3/17)

kev mac said:


> For mouth to lung my advice is possibly a kayfun (many to choose) there are some good clones . I own a 508 customs Monster v3 Blackout from 3f vape it was very cheap and came w/ many extras plus the quality is tops. I also have a K-lantis ,for all tense and purpose a kayfun v5(no such thing) check out"the Vape Team" or the "Vapor Chronicles"on YouTube videos,thats how I found it.Both are top notch M to L tanks.


For MTL I second the Kayfun suggestion. I have both the standard V3 and V5, I don't have the MTL conversion kit for the V5, but I find for me it works just fine without it. You can pick up a good clone of the V3 and V5 for dirt cheap, pair it with a Pico and you are set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (6/3/17)

Any new pen style mtl setups?I want one for nostalgia purposes


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

I'm running a Nautilus Mini with the 1.8ohm coils on a vaporesso target mini at 20W. I prefer the 18mg nic and 50/50 juice... Love it to bits. comes in handy when flying or need to vape in enclosed confined spaces like hospitals and cars and airports. Very stealthy, very portable, very powerful and long lasting set up...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69 (6/3/17)

I was thinking of getting one of those eleaf pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

No experience so no comment... I do find, however, that a VV or VW set up to be more ideal as this allows you to have more control over the vape...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/17)

Caveman said:


> For MTL I second the Kayfun suggestion. I have both the standard V3 and V5, I don't have the MTL conversion kit for the V5, but I find for me it works just fine without it. You can pick up a good clone of the V3 and V5 for dirt cheap, pair it with a Pico and you are set.



Incidentally @Caveman - how has your experience been with the Kayfun V3 versus the V5?
Do you have clones? If so, which ones?


----------



## blujeenz (6/3/17)

Silver said:


> Incidentally @Caveman - how has your experience been with the Kayfun V3 versus the V5?
> Do you have clones? If so, which ones?


I found the V3 to be more fiddly to build cos of the small build deck and the "wrap around screw" post style.
One needs to fill far more often with the V3, but the flavour of both are fairly similar.
I had the V3 Tobeco clone which was so-so and the SXK V5 which was a win for me.
I still prefer the V5 to the Rose V3 (both SXK clones) even though the Rose has better flavour.

When you're marching through a 100ml bottle of Duchess like I do every 2 weeks, you want something that is easy to pull apart for a rewick twice a day, regardless of how much juice is still in the tank.

I know this was directed at @Caveman but figured I'd answer seeing as I frequently pee in the garden.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (6/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> I found the V3 to be more fiddly to build cos of the small build deck and the "wrap around screw" post style.
> One needs to fill far more often with the V3, but the flavour of both are fairly similar.
> I had the V3 Tobeco clone which was so-so and the SXK V5 which was a win for me.
> I still prefer the V5 to the Rose V3 (both SXK clones) even though the Rose has better flavour.
> ...


@Silver this pretty much sums it up. Apart from I have both SXK clones. HRH is using my V3 mini as her main tank (not that I mind, it's gotten her 95% of the way to quitting).

From my perspective, the v3 mini is a strictly MTL device, its not great for DL or even restricted DL. Flavor is great though and the airflow is just right for a nice MTL vape. The tank is small yes, but considering it only gets used for 6mg + it doesn't need refilling all that often.

The V5 however is much more versatile, albeit a fair bit bigger, has easier adjustable airflow and the flavor is top notch. I comfortably use it as MTL on the lowest setting (although it is a tad bit airier than the norm for MTL) and you can get a MTL conversion kit for it, but I would say it is more suited to a restricted directl lung hit and that is where the flavor really pops. Both are easy enough to build on, the v3 is a bit harder, as @blujeenz says, the wrap around the screw thing is a bit annoying, but once you get the hang of it, it is really simple. Both are dead simple to fill and just as easy to rewick. From what I have heard the authentics are at least twice as good as the clones, so I have been considering getting authentic ones for myself and HRH.

tldr;
V3:
Small and compact,
great flavor,
best suited for MTL,
Small juice capacity, recommend higher nic juice in this
Moderately easy to build, (a bit finicky in the beginning)
Easy to fill

V5:
Larger than v3,
great flavor,
best suited for Restricted DL, (can get MTL conversion kit)
Large juice capacity,
Easy to build,
Easy to fill

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> I found the V3 to be more fiddly to build cos of the small build deck and the "wrap around screw" post style.
> One needs to fill far more often with the V3, but the flavour of both are fairly similar.
> I had the V3 Tobeco clone which was so-so and the SXK V5 which was a win for me.
> I still prefer the V5 to the Rose V3 (both SXK clones) even though the Rose has better flavour.
> ...




Thanks @blujeenz for generously passing the V3 my way and for showing me the coiling and wicking process.
Yes, the "wrap around screw" post style is irritating (especially when you don't have adequate tools), but I'm getting used to it ... SLOWLY.
I must say that the flavour is the best I've ever experienced.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @blujeenz for generously passing the V3 my way and for showing me the coiling and wicking process.
> Yes, the "wrap around screw" post style is irritating (especially when you don't have adequate tools), but I'm getting used to it ... SLOWLY.
> I must say that the flavour is the best I've ever experienced.
> 
> .


Most welcome. 
I found it a tad more irksome than building on the V5, that and adjusting the air screw under the V3 510 with an allen key, so as a result it was seldom used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agent X (6/3/17)

Daniel said:


> You can't go wrong with the little Squeeza , the RDA is not bad but a good Clone like the SXK Hadaly will work great for Restrictive LH (basically between MTL and DL). Been running my little pocket rocket with the exact setup and have been very happy with it. For a budget 'semi mech' squonker (it's got some regulation built in very basic) you can't beat it.


Thank you i will probably buy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

